# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Alone and living in Alaska.....

## Garden House Queen



----------

Jen (08-19-2018),Madison (08-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

@Garden House Queen

My kind of life  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Eh, not fer me. Ain't no Reds n Yellows in Alaska.

I'm allergic to cold, too.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

on a side note the brown family has moved to northern Washington state.   Setting up homestead again.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-05-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

I could have lived there from 20 to 50. After that nope. As far as no people around, I'm a loner more or less so I'd be fine.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

A wonderful production. Thank you, GHQ.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-19-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

50 below? Screw that!!!

But hats off to him for living the life he choses, a real life Jeremiah Johnson

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),MrogersNhood (08-20-2018)

----------


## Jen

I know a lady in her 70's who is doing that.  She lives alone with her dogs and her guns somewhere out beyond Wasilla.  She loves it.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-19-2018)

----------


## Jen

> 50 below? Screw that!!!
> 
> But hats off to him for living the life he choses, a real life Jeremiah Johnson


I don't know about 50 below, but 25 below in Alaska feels warmer than 25 above in Washington State..............as long as you don't take in a deep breath without something covering your nose and mouth. heh

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (08-19-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> on a side note the brown family has moved to northern Washington state.   Setting up homestead again.


"Northern" Washington state would cover a big area, it makes more sense to divide Washington into Western and Eastern. I'm not sure where "Northern Washington State" would begin, maybe on a line connecting Ocean Shores, Tacoma, Wenatchee, and angling up to Spokane?

----------


## MrogersNhood

It gets cold in Northern Washington state, but not Alaska cold.

They still ain't got no Yellows n Reds.  :Tongue20: 


I wanna be where the Reds, Yellows, and Angelfish are. Oh! I'm there!  :Dontknow: 

 :Hammertime:

----------

Daily Bread (08-31-2018),Garden House Queen (08-20-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Or ending somewhere in the Palouse between Spokane and Pullman.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Northern Washington State - that has to be Oroville, Omak, Okanagan, and Metaline Falls.

----------


## Madison

I like log house, heat the house with wood, I like candle or oil lamp,
guns, woods etc....that life would be perfert for me.
But I would need Whiskey and red wine  :Smile: 

And I can`t sleep right now ..I`m screwed

----------

Daily Bread (08-31-2018),Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Rickity Plumber (08-20-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like log house, heat the house with wood, I like candle or oil lamp,
> guns, woods etc....that life would be perfert for me.
> But I would need Whiskey and red wine 
> 
> And I can`t sleep right now ..I`m screwed


And toilet paper......

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-19-2018),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (08-19-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I like log house, heat the house with wood, I like candle or oil lamp,
> guns, woods etc....that life would be perfert for me.
> But I would need Whiskey and red wine 
> 
> And I can`t sleep right now ..I`m screwed



I get the feeling I know what you need.

I wish I could help you out, but I know I ain't the one.

I got lamps and oil out the wazoo.

Yeah, unlikely to use those unless SHTF. For hurricanes, I got teh Harbor Freight lights.

Back in the day, it used to be the oil lamps though.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-19-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like log house, heat the house with wood, I like candle or oil lamp,
> guns, woods etc....that life would be perfert for me.
> But I would need Whiskey and red wine 
> 
> And I can`t sleep right now ..I`m screwed


Reading makes me sleepy. Especially reading Robert lafullofit's posts.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-19-2018),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018),Rickity Plumber (08-20-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I get the feeling I know what you need.
> 
> I wish I could help you out, but I know I ain't the one.
> 
> I got lamps and oil out the wazoo.
> 
> Yeah, unlikely to use those unless SHTF. For hurricanes, I got teh Harbor Freight lights.
> 
> Back in the day, it used to be the oil lamps though.


I have one lamp oil for when then lost of power

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Reading makes me sleepy. Especially reading Robert lafullofit's posts.


Sure it is!!!!!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## MrogersNhood

> I have one lamp oil for when then lost of power



I have at least 1/2 dozen and gallons of oil.
Also: 3 Harbor Freight lights.


I'm missing the one I went down and got when the power went out about 3 years ago. It's desert camo, got it from the store for $10.

Idk where it is.

I have 3 Harbor Freight lights on the fridge.

1 will get through 1 night.

----------

Madison (08-19-2018)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Reading makes me sleepy. Especially reading Robert lafullofit's posts.



You actually READ those?  :Cool20:

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I could have lived there from 20 to 50. After that nope. As far as no people around, I'm a loner more or less so I'd be fine.


Yup.

I can handle no people - I'm a social isolate.  But the cold is just too much, anymore.

That's why I'm considering tropical lands elsewhere.  Long as I can buy some food and stay out of the grips of the _Federales_, I'm fine.  I need no one, anymore.

I expect, though, that the first major medical issue will be it for me.  Both cost and that there's nobody to bundle me into an ambulance.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Interesting video; but there was an awful lot of camera assistance over the years.

Particularly the movie shots of him putting up his cabin.  I suspect that between takes, the photography team helped him place those big logs.

Also, his clothing - clothing doesn't last 25 years.  He's got some sort of help; disability pension check, maybe.

Be interesting if it came out that he got the claim for being partly blind, and then never reported his apparently-full recovery.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-20-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Interesting video; but there was an awful lot of camera assistance over the years.
> 
> Particularly the movie shots of him putting up his cabin.  I suspect that between takes, the photography team helped him place those big logs.
> 
> Also, his clothing - clothing doesn't last 25 years.  He's got some sort of help; disability pension check, maybe.
> 
> Be interesting if it came out that he got the claim for being partly blind, and then never reported his apparently-full recovery.


Proennecke was a cinematographer. He filmed all his own shots.  


http://www.dickproenneke.com/DickProenneke.html

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-20-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> I have at least 1/2 dozen and gallons of oil.
> Also: 3 Harbor Freight lights.
> 
> 
> I'm missing the one I went down and got when the power went out about 3 years ago. It's desert camo, got it from the store for $10.
> 
> Idk where it is.
> 
> I have 3 Harbor Freight lights on the fridge.
> ...


 @MrogersNhood
What is a Harbor Freight light? I've never heard of it.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> @MrogersNhood
> What is a Harbor Freight light? I've never heard of it.


Harbor Freight Blue White Light LED Portable Double Light Magnetic Back Hook  | eBay

They're better than an old-style flashlight when the power goes out. When the power goes out, my bathroom is pitch black, I gotta have a light to go in there.

Between those and 3 double-life cell phone batteries, I can roll for 5 days/nights.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018),Madison (08-20-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Harbor Freight Blue White Light LED Portable Double Light Magnetic Back Hook  | eBay
> 
> They're better than an old-style flashlight when the power goes out. When the power goes out, my bathroom is pitch black, I gotta have a light to go in there.
> 
> Between those and 3 double-life cell phone batteries, I can roll for 5 days/nights.


 :Geez: Oooooooh....I get it now.....Harbor Freight the store!!!!!!!!!!! lol 
  Me dense this morning!!
 @MrogersNhood

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Oooooooh....I get it now.....Harbor Freight the store!!!!!!!!!!! lol 
>   Me dense this morning!!
>  @MrogersNhood


It's ok.  :Smile: 

Coffee helps.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-20-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Proennecke was a cinematographer. He filmed all his own shots.  
> 
> 
> http://www.dickproenneke.com/DickProenneke.html


You'll notice that the camera was being carried/moved, as he was putting up his logs.

Now I doubt he had remote-controlled power-dolly'd mounted cameras.  Particularly in 1990.

----------


## OverDrive

Being an outdoors guy, having driven 10 yrs as a solo trucker, I could get by with "minimum" social contact (OK phone, inet, etc).. and lead a drama free life!!


Being alone is not being lonely!

----------

Madison (08-20-2018)

----------


## Abbey

I live in a log home, in the middle of the woods, with the Cibola National forest just east of my property line.

 The seclusion and, no neighbors in site, I love, the winters and having to drive 50 miles to a decent sized town, I don't.... I used to, 15 years ago, I no longer do.

 So, next month, I'm making the move back to Arizona, the house is nearly ready for move in. I can't wait to be back in the desert...no snow, freezing rain, frozen water hoses, plowing snow....just basking in the sun, getting some nice color......that isn't racist, is it...?

----------

OverDrive (08-21-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> I live in a log home, in the middle of the woods, with the Cibola National forest just east of my property line.
> 
>  The seclusion and, no neighbors in site, I love, the winters and having to drive 50 miles to a decent sized town, I don't.... I used to, 15 years ago, I no longer do.
> 
>  So, next month, I'm making the move back to Arizona, the house is nearly ready for move in. I can't wait to be back in the desert...no snow, freezing rain, frozen water hoses, plowing snow....just basking in the sun, getting some nice color......that isn't racist, is it...?



Shhhhhhhh....not too loud, everybody will be down here!  :Cool20:

----------


## Abbey

> Shhhhhhhh....not too loud, everybody will be down here!


 I think, it's too hot for most people, plus, Mose people don't do well with creepy crawly things...lizards, scorpions, Gila monsters, horned toads etc.... I like those things.

----------


## OverDrive

> I think, it's too hot for most people, plus, Mose people don't do well with creepy crawly things...lizards, scorpions, Gila monsters, horned toads etc.... I like those things.



Speaking of wild life, having lived in CO, there is more "wild life" under a single rock in AZ than in an acre of CO mtns.... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Abbey (08-27-2018)

----------


## gregonejeep

As a introvert myself and having the tendency to feel totally alone even when I am in a room full of people, I do not look at the isolationism of a human being as a great act of any sort. Because I think for one to feel the real essence of their reason for being given life, it will not be found in their constant solitude.

 But instead, the real reason for our lives is the amount of love and positive interactions we can have with the other humans we have contact with.  Isolationism is one of the easiest type of life styles to achieve , as all one has to do is turn their back on everyone in their life and walk away.

It takes balls of steel to get amongst the living and forge out a life worth living with others and to procreate, while giving our contributions for the positive advancement of life around us. All while enduring the happiness of feeling our love and bonds for others, feeling the pains of our disappointments in them and to feel and overcome the pain of their loss from our lives that we will all eventually have to endure. Its called living *life as a human being. * Not life as a solitary creature living alone in the woods. 

I have found NO major positives for the many years of my life of being alone,.way too often. They were just spaces of time in my life that I can never go back and live over, where I gave up the opportunity...to enjoy life with others. Once the stillness of the ones time alone is felt and acknowledged for what it is, there is really no where else to go from that point onward, just more stillness... alone.   JMO though

----------

Garden House Queen (08-30-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I live in a log home, in the middle of the woods, with the Cibola National forest just east of my property line.
> 
>  The seclusion and, no neighbors in site, I love, the winters and having to drive 50 miles to a decent sized town, I don't.... I used to, 15 years ago, I no longer do.
> 
>  So, next month, I'm making the move back to Arizona, the house is nearly ready for move in. I can't wait to be back in the desert...no snow, freezing rain, frozen water hoses, plowing snow....just basking in the sun, getting some nice color......that isn't racist, is it...?


Yes, it is racist. A white person trying to get a tan might as well put on some blackface.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> As a introvert myself and having the tendency to feel totally alone even when I am in a room full of people, I do not look at the isolationism of a human being as a great act of any sort. Because I think for one to feel the real essence of their reason for being given life, it will not be found in their constant solitude.
> 
>  But instead, the real reason for our lives is the amount of love and positive interactions we can have with the other humans we have contact with.  Isolationism is one of the easiest type of life styles to achieve , as all one has to do is turn their back on everyone in their life and walk away.
> 
> It takes balls of steel to get amongst the living and forge out a life worth living with others and to procreate, while giving our contributions for the positive advancement of life around us. All while enduring the happiness of feeling our love and bonds for others, feeling the pains of our disappointments in them and to feel and overcome the pain of their loss from our lives that we will all eventually have to endure. Its called living *life as a human being. * Not life as a solitary creature living alone in the woods. 
> 
> I have found NO major positives for the many years of my life of being alone,.way too often. They were just spaces of time in my life that I can never go back and live over, where I gave up the opportunity...to enjoy life with others. Once the stillness of the ones time alone is felt and acknowledged for what it is, there is really no where else to go from that point onward, just more stillness... alone.   JMO though


If I were an ant, I would never consider being alone a good thing. An ant is the ultimate social animal. An ant by itself has no purpose in life. With the other members of its nest, it has everything.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I think, it's too hot for most people, plus, Mose people don't do well with creepy crawly things...lizards, scorpions, Gila monsters, horned toads etc.... I like those things.


Then there are the killer bees. They are supposed to have fully colonized my neck of the woods, but I never run across them. I read about bee attacks in Phoenix every spring. I don't mind bees, but I don't like them attacking _en masse_.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

What do bees and liberals have in common? A hive mind.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Yup.
> 
> I can handle no people - I'm a social isolate.  But the cold is just too much, anymore.
> 
> That's why I'm considering tropical lands elsewhere.  Long as I can buy some food and stay out of the grips of the _Federales_, I'm fine.  I need no one, anymore.
> 
> I expect, though, that the first major medical issue will be it for me.  Both cost and that there's nobody to bundle me into an ambulance.


If I die in peace, that is how I would want to go. Alone and with no one around to call the darned 9-1-1. I don't do hospitals. I was born in one, but I sure don't want to die in one. Just let nature take it's course. I best put that in my will.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Being an outdoors guy, having driven 10 yrs as a solo trucker, I could get by with "minimum" social contact (OK phone, inet, etc).. and lead a drama free life!!
> 
> 
> Being alone is not being lonely!


I do silly things like memorize every Super Bowl contestant, the starting quarterbacks, and the winners. Reason is so if I ever end up in prison and am in solitary confinement, I will have something to recall to prevent going crazy. Just me, myself, and my thoughts. This is also why I memorize movie scenes and horse race calls.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I don't commit crimes, mind you, but I believe that at some point being a conservative will be a crime. Democrats _do_ understand that us voters denied the Hildebeast in 2016. They are hellbent on preventing something like Trump winning again, and will do it by any means necessary. That is why I think it will become a federal crime to be a conservative if Democrats regain power. The best book I have never read is titled _How to Survive Federal Prison Camp_.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Here is a horse race call from memory. I will look it up after I post to see how I did. It is the 2009 Kentucky Derby call by Tom Durkin.

"And _P_ioneeroftheNile strikes the lead at the eightpole. Musket Man is behind him and Papa Clem is right there too. Down on the inside, that is, uh, Mine That Bird coming on to take the lead as they come down to the finish. And a spectacular, spectacular upset, Mine That Bird has won the Kentucky Derby, an impossible result here!"

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

2 weeks later, the 2009 Preakness.

"She's clear but free, Mine That Bird runs at her like, and here's the winner! Rachel Alexandra has done it, she defeated Kentucky Derby Winner Mine That Bird by 3/4 of a length. A classic Preakness, an exquisite filly, and a joy to see!"

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

And then there is the 2012 Preakness: I'll Have Another vs Bodemeister. Larry Collmus calling.

"Bodemeister has the lead, but I'll Have Another is _bearing down on him_. It is Bodemeister and I'll Have Another in a classic Preakness. Can I'll Have Another get there? Here's the wire. I'lll Have Another did it! He ran down Bodemeister, and a Triple Crown will be on the line at Belmont Park!"

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I won't be bored in solitary.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> You actually READ those?


Robert is a true believer. It pays to know your enemy. I read his posts for the same reason that I read the _Atlantic_, _New York Magazine_, _Salon_, _HuffPo_, and _Vox_.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I do NOT watch CNN. A line has to be drawn somewhere.

----------

Daily Bread (08-31-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I have one lamp oil for when then lost of power


And a case of hair dryers  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (08-31-2018)

----------


## Madison

> And toilet paper......


I can I forgot to say ...one companion dog

----------


## Madison

> And a case of hair dryers


No need of that...you sleep with your dog to keep you warm  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (08-31-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Woof Woof

----------

Madison (08-31-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Woof Woof



happy-puppy-smiley-emoticon-1.gif

----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

This is a common way to live here in Oz. You can get 50 miles outside of a knot of...couple million people...and, be completely off to yourself. Actually, Oz is comprised of city states. 

You aways hear a city name followed by the country. Brisbane/Australia. Sydney/ Australia. Melbourne/Australia. 

It's NEVER Brisbane/Queensland. Sydney/New South Wales. Melbourne/Victoria...

I really don't know if any other country is associated with its' cities like that. It makes for excellent restaurants with all the regional foods grown nearby...with seafood available...everywhere...because all the metro areas are coastal.

Just sayin'!  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2018),Madison (09-05-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

I live by the ocean , fish as much as possible in the ocean and other than a lobster tail and bay scallop wrapped in bacon ,I eat chicken parmesan . If the seafood  restaurant dozen have Chicken Parm on the menu than DB and Klan doesn't eat there .

----------

Madison (09-05-2018),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (09-06-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I live by the ocean , fish as much as possible in the ocean and other than a lobster tail and bay scallop wrapped in bacon ,I eat chicken parmesan . If the seafood  restaurant dozen have Chicken Parm on the menu than DB and Klan doesn't eat there .


Scallop wrapped in bacon =  :Thumbsup20:  awsome!

----------


## Daily Bread

> Scallop wrapped in bacon =  awsome!


Gotta be a Bay scallop . The ocean ones are too big ,too tuff . Real scallops not the ones cookie cut out of fish tails .

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This is a common way to live here in Oz. You can get 50 miles outside of a knot of...couple million people...and, be completely off to yourself. Actually, Oz is comprised of city states. 
> 
> You aways hear a city name followed by the country. Brisbane/Australia. Sydney/ Australia. Melbourne/Australia. 
> 
> It's NEVER Brisbane/Queensland. Sydney/New South Wales. Melbourne/Victoria...
> 
> I really don't know if any other country is associated with its' cities like that. It makes for excellent restaurants with all the regional foods grown nearby...with seafood available...everywhere...because all the metro areas are coastal.
> 
> Just sayin'!


I suspect it's the preponderance of travel, as well as culture, that the US has always had.  The rest of the world was a smoking ruin, when the United States entered into postwar prosperity and leisure travel.

I don't know if the cultures are as different from, say, Perth to Sydney (which I didn't get to see, when there) but, as hundreds of millions of travelers knew and know, New York is far, FAR different than Los Angeles.  Houston, different from either.

The different cultures; the different histories; even the different European powers which colonized the regions, all contribute to that.

European nations, once duchies controlled by warrior-princes after Rome's fall...are about as small as our midsized American states.  Travel from London to Munich, is faster by rail, than travel from Denver to New York by Amtrak.

As for Australia...it's been, fairly or not, a backwater of Western civilization.  In some ways that's helped it, at least in the past.  Perth, 1994, was amazingly friendly and safe.  Liberalism, aggressively disbursed by it's disciples, hit there, as here; and now you have onerous weapons bans...I have no idea how the streets are, there.  I know there's a real-estate bubble in Sydney that rivals Vancouver.

But I had to get lessons on Australian government, in a pub in Hobart, by city leaders holding an impromptu meeting over pints.  Their innate respect for the Yank Navy, prevented them from calling me a clot and a daft bugger; but they laboriously explained the Federal, state and local structures.

I'd have remembered more, but I was working on my third pint, too.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> No need of that...you sleep with your dog to keep you warm


You must have or should read the end of _Silence of the Lambs_, the *book* not the movie.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> This is a common way to live here in Oz. You can get 50 miles outside of a knot of...couple million people...and, be completely off to yourself. Actually, Oz is comprised of city states. 
> 
> You aways hear a city name followed by the country. Brisbane/Australia. Sydney/ Australia. Melbourne/Australia. 
> 
> It's NEVER Brisbane/Queensland. Sydney/New South Wales. Melbourne/Victoria...
> 
> I really don't know if any other country is associated with its' cities like that. It makes for excellent restaurants with all the regional foods grown nearby...with seafood available...everywhere...because all the metro areas are coastal.
> 
> Just sayin'!


I must be the ugly American, because I can match up all those Australian cities with their states. I must have studied too much of WW2. Thank you Australia. We could have never conquered Japan through island hopping without having your continent to hop off!

----------

